# Mahinda max 20S won't start



## dcsd221 (2 mo ago)

New to Forum, may have been covered. I have a 2021 20S with 27hrs. turn key on dash lights up, all lights work. Turn key and nothing. I am thinking it may be one of the "safety" mechanisms causing this??


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Should be a safety for the transmission " neutral " position , possibly the seat, maybe others like the hi/ low shifter etc. 
Brake / clutch etc. - verify those first


----------



## dcsd221 (2 mo ago)

Bertrrr said:


> Should be a safety for the transmission " neutral " position , possibly the seat, maybe others like the hi/ low shifter etc.
> Brake / clutch etc. - verify those first


Thank you! I have been trying to determine the location etc of all the "safety" sensors on this model.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. PTO as well.


----------



## dcsd221 (2 mo ago)

Thank you


pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. PTO as well.


----------

